
Learning objective C for making an iP*d sound app - sova
Hi I&#x27;m an experienced coder and I was hoping someone could point me to some useful resources on learning objective C for iPad development.  I have some interface drawings for a music&#x2F;sound-making app we want to build, and now it&#x27;s time to learn how to make it happen on the iPad.<p>is Xcode the preferred IDE in your opinion?  And can I just get a mac mini and start hacking away right away?<p>Thanks, 
with love, total newbie in all matters osx
======
drakenot
I found the Big Nerd Ranch iOS Development book to be invaluable when I first
started. The book will dig really deep at times and show you how things work
under the covers to some degree.

Another decent resource for getting up to speed was the Stanford iOS course
videos.

------
dirktheman
Xcode is the best IDE for Swift and Objective-C, if you're developing for
OSX/IOS. And yes, you can download it for free on any new-ish Mac.

The tutorials from Ray Wenderlich
([http://www.raywenderlich.com/](http://www.raywenderlich.com/)) have been
massively helpful to me.

------
shams93
You might find this library useful:
[http://createdigitalmusic.com/2015/01/free-audiokit-lets-
ios...](http://createdigitalmusic.com/2015/01/free-audiokit-lets-ios-mac-
developers-code-synths-sound/)

~~~
sova
Very helpful link, thank you oh so very much!

------
ksherlock
Depending on what languages you're currently familiar with, Swift might be an
easier transition.

------
edimaudo
If you are coming from .net look into xamarin else XCode is the way to go

